
The Knut Is A Web-Enabled Monitor For Everything - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/23/the-knut-is-a-web-enabled-monitor-for-everything/
======
vasco
"They’ve surpassed their $25,000 goal so these things will definitely ship."

Someone doesn't have a clue about how kickstarter works heh? There's
absolutely no guarantee of this! Also, there seems to be one of these "sense
the world" devices coming out on kickstarter each week, so one wonders why the
first / second / third project like this didn't follow up and grabbed the
market since there seems to be one (one successful funding after another). Is
this a kickstarter trend? Just have the one funding round and stop?

Kudos for the Disney soundtrack on the video I guess

